# أريد شراء تكييف ومحتار بين شركات كثيره وأتمنى مساعدتكم وأرائكم



## aboziddd (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالكم يا شباب 

أنا اول مره أشتري تكييف

ومعنديش خبره خالص وعايز أشتري تكييف استبلت

ومحتار مابين شارب وكارير وسامسونج وباور و ألخ ألخ

أنواع كتير وأنا مش عارف أفضل نوع من حيث السعر و خدمة ما بعد الشراء والضمان والجوده والاعتماديه

أنا المساحه اللي عايز أبردها الدور الارضي من فيلا مساحة الارضي فيها تقريبا 60 متر مربع تقريبا 
تزيد أو تنقص قليلا 

والفيلا ملاصقه لفيلا مجاوره من أحد الجوانب والثلاث جوانب الاخرى هي مطله على الجنينه 
وبعد الجنينه الصغيره يوجد صور

وكنت عايز تكييف قوي ويعيش معايه 
وأهم نقطه هي استهلاكه للكهرباء يكون أقل 
يعني موفر للكهرباء عشان هشغله كتير 

ايه رايكم اشتري نوع ايه وكام حصان ؟؟

( عايز بس اقولكم على ملحوظه قبل ما تقولو رأيكم 
أنا اتصلت بشركة كارير أستفسر عن الاسعار وكده قالولي ان تكيفاتنا مزوده بخاصييتن 
احداهما هي تنقية الهواء والثانيه هي ترشيد استهلاك الكهرباء فما رأيكم في هذا ؟؟ هل هذا كلام صحيح وله كلام دعايه بس )

وعلى فكره أنا أخوكم عبداللطيف من مصر - القاهره


----------



## aboziddd (31 يوليو 2009)

Up <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 يوليو 2009)

اقل حاجة تشتريها 5 حصان

وعن الانواع بصراحة معرفش فيها اوي بس على ما اعتقدcarrier is the best


----------



## aboziddd (31 يوليو 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> اقل حاجة تشتريها 5 حصان
> 
> وعن الانواع بصراحة معرفش فيها اوي بس على ما اعتقدcarrier is the best




طيب أشكرك

بس بردو محدش جاوب على اسئلتي 

في انتظار باقي الاراء


----------



## aboziddd (2 أغسطس 2009)

*يا شباب بجد محتاج رايكم عشان أنا منتظر مش عايز انتزل اشتري وأنا مش فاهم حاجه

ناس تقولي شركة باور أحسن أو كارير عشان فيهم خاصية بتوفر الكهرباء
وناس تقولي شارب أحسن بس أنا سالتهم على خاصية توفير الكهرباء ده قالو منعرفش عنها حاجه

ساعدوني يا شباب بارك الله فيكم 
لان الواحد بيجيب تكييف مره واحده مش كل شويه هجيب تكييف 


اشكركم
*


----------



## ahmed.farouk (29 يونيو 2010)

أنا محتار بين كاريير وشارب ولج لأن واحد قاللي ان شارب وكاريير ضواغطهم صينى أنا مش عارف ده صح أم خطأ
أرجو الإفادة


----------



## م.محمدعطيه (29 يونيو 2010)

بص ياخي العزيز نقول في البدايه انا المساحه التي انت تقول عليه كبيره جدااا لان الواحد حصان يكفي لتكييف 8متر وانت عندك 60 متر يعني المسافه ككبيرة علي جهاز 5 حصان ده الوجه النظري لو في استثناء ممكن نركب عدد 2 جهاز قدرتهم الواحد 3 حصان اي الاثنين يعملو 6حصان اوك ماشي هتقول ان برده المساحه كبيره لا علشان المكان الدور الارضي بيبقي معزول عن الشمس ومفيش حراره كتير وهيبرد كويس جدااا ومن ناحية الكهرباء مش هيسحبو كهرباء كتير اوي اقل من سحب الجهاز ال5 حصان وبعدين الا هيركب الاجهزه ما يضعهمش جنب بعض يضعهم في وجه بعض بحيس يديك كافئه اعلي في التبريد
ل


----------



## م.محمدعطيه (29 يونيو 2010)

اما في نوع الاجهزه افضل لك جهاز اما شارب او ترين احسن اجهزه في السوق المصريه والعالميه


----------



## eng_gouda2000 (29 يونيو 2010)

أخي بالنسبة لتجربتي الشخصية وأنا مش خبير فى الموضوع 

يونيون اير شغال عندي مخلي الغرفة زي الثلاجة مع العلم بأنه شباك وصوتو هادي جداً 

بالتوفيق إنشاء الله


----------



## م.محمدعطيه (29 يونيو 2010)

جهاز يونيون اير جهاز لا تضعه بالمقارنه مع الاجهزه العمالقه زاي شارب وترين
اانا وبفضل الله اشتغلت بجميع الاجهزه وانا قلتلك االاجهزه المفضله والاحسن علشان كده تلقي سعرهم علي جدااا 
والله الموافق


----------



## DrA (29 يونيو 2010)

م.محمدعطيه قال:


> جهاز يونيون اير جهاز لا تضعه بالمقارنه مع الاجهزه العمالقه زاي شارب وترين
> اانا وبفضل الله اشتغلت بجميع الاجهزه وانا قلتلك االاجهزه المفضله والاحسن علشان كده تلقي سعرهم علي جدااا
> والله الموافق



طب ايه رأيك اخي في السامسنج- توكيل منصور


----------

